# Revised Update for the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Camp, July 13 & 14



## DoctorB (Jun 6, 2002)

The Escrrima - Kenpo Summer Camp is open to any and all interested people without regard for experience or style. We are offering an open training opportunity that will allow everyone to see and experience how Escrima/ Arnis and Kenpo/Kempo can and in some cases have been blended to establish a seamless art that can be taught under either name.

PG Bolden has nearly 40 years of training experience in Pancipanci Eskrima, CHA-3 Kenpo and Modern Arnis as his primary arts. He was awarded the title of "Senior Master" at the Kenpo Gathering of Eagles, in 2001. He is the Senior Teacher of the Pancipanci System of Eskrima, a family art that he learned directly from Master Florintino Pancipanci, as a closed door student, in Hawaii, during the 1960's and 70's. 

Sensei Joe Rebello, is an established recognized Kenpo player in New England and trained under the late GM Ed Parker on several ocassions and he has nearly 25 years of experience in the art plus a background in several Filipino Arts. 

Shihan Ernie McPeek, is the senior Kenpo player in Western New York and has been training for about 35 years. He has both Judo and Jiu-jitsu training as well. He is the senior instructor and highest ranking Kenpo practicioner in the Western NY area. He is the owner-operator of 2 very successful schools (Lockport & Batavia, NY). He is also the represntative of the Tracy Organization within the area. 

I am the neophyte within the group, having trained for only 23 years; my background is in Tracy System Kenpo and Modern Arnis - I was cross trained in both from white belt through 3rd degree Black Belt, under Sensei Don Zanghi, Shihan McPeek and the late Professor Presas. I am also the only Modern Arnis Certified Advanced Instructor, to receive *written* appoval for a college curriculum from Professor Presas. He signed off on my program in April, 1989. My college instructional program has been operational since 1987. 

I would like to advise the MartialTalk.com members of the following updates for the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Camp, to be held on Saturday, July 13 and Sunday July 14. 

The training site will be at Erie Community College - North Campus Gymnasium, 6205 Main Street, Williamsville, NY 
(a suburb of Buffalo, NY). 

The training sessions will be held at 9:30am to 12:30pm and 2pm to 5pm on both days. There will be 2 instructors on the floor during each of sessions. 

The instructor's initial presentaions are as follows: 

Punong Guro TOM BOLDEN
Pancipanci Eskrima & American Modern Arnis;
He will cover the transitions/translations of single stick self defense applications to empty hand applications and the connections between Hawaiian based Eskrima and CHA-3 Kenpo.

Shihan ERNEST McPEEK
Tracy System Kenpo & Kenpo Goshin Jitsu;
Will cover the traditional Kenpo-Jiu-jitsu interplay as taught in Hawaii and then modified on the mainland in the 1960's to first Parker and later Tracy Kenpo.

Shihan JOSEPH (Kenpo Joe) REBELLO
American Kenpo Karate;
Will present the American Kenpo Single and Double Knife tactics for both defensive and counter-attacking modalities.

Dr. JEROME BARBER
Paradigm Escrima-Kenpo & Int'l Modern Arnis;
I will present a seminar session on the Largo Mano or long range single stick fighting. If time allows I will also add a segment on the stick and dagger combination from the largo mano perspective. I will also teach a segment on the empty hand self defense that incorperates upper and lower body un-balancing tactics.

Sensei DAWUD MUHAMMAD 
A Kenpo, Modern Arnis and Jiu-jitsu instructor from Philadelphia, will be teaching a camp session on the blending of Kenpo and Jiu-jitsu.  Sensei Muhammad, has trained in both the Parker and Tracy Systems of Kenpo and offers us a different perspective on the art because of the dual training background.  He also holds an Advanced instructor Certificate frorm the late, Professor Remy Presas, in Modern Arnis. 

Cost: $175 paid before July 11 **
$200 payable at the Door
$100 for a Single Day Pass 
Group Rates Availible on Request 

**Early Bird Special Discount**
$50 deposit before July 1, pay a balance of $100 at the door 
for both days admission. 

For more camp information, Group Rates and/or Accomodations information contact me directly via e-mail at:
<escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com> 

or by surface mail:
Dr. Jerome Barber
Suite 230, 5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY 14075 

I am looking forward to meeting some of you at this camp. 

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## DoctorB (Jul 8, 2002)

Here is the newest update on the Escrima-Kenpo Summer Training Camp that I am hosting this coming weekend at Erie Community College, North Campus Gymnasium, Williamsville, NY:

The format will feature two instructors teaching at the same time. The time blocks will run 90 minutes each from:
 9:30 - 11am and 11am - 12:30 
 Lunch Break 
 2 -3:30pm and 3:30 -5pm, 
 both Saturday and Sunday.

Datu Tim Hartman, has been added to the list of program instructors.  For those of you have an interest in the proposed 2003 Modern Arnis Symposium, this camp offers an excellent opportunity to preview a couple of the people who will also be instructing at that event, Tim Hartman and Punong Guro Tom Bolden. 

These are participation sessions and people should come prepared to workout with the various instructors.  Uniforms and belts are optional. Tee shirts and gi paints are sufficant. I am suggesting that people wear sneakers since we might take some seesions outside depending on the weather and each instructor's inclinations.

There is no minimum rank requirement. Everyone, including brand new students are welcome to participate. The real goal of the camp is to give people an opportunity to see how seemingly different arts Escrima/Arnis and Kenpo, actually share some common movements and ideas.

The projected instructor presentations are as follows, but changes may still occur at the last minute:

Saturday Sessions:

1. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima & Sensei Dawad Muhummad - Parker Kenpo w/ Jujitsu 
2. Sensei Ernie McPeek - Tracy Kenpo & Dr. Jerome Barber -Paradigm Eskrima Empty Hand Self-defense
3. Sensei Joe Rebelo - Parker Kenpo S/D Knife Usage & Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis 
4. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima & Sensei Ernie McPeek -Tracy Kenpo

Sunday Sessions:

1. Sensei Joe Rebelo - Parker Kenpo & Sensei Dawad Muhummad -Parker Kenpo w/ Jujitsu 
2. Datu Tim Hartman - Modern Arnis Knife & Sensei Ernie McPeek -Tracy Kenpo 
3. PG Tom Bolden - Pancipanci Eskrima Kicking Drill & Joe Rebelo -Parker Kenpo S/D Knife 
4. Collective Session featuring all of the instructors for demo and a Q&A opportunity.

The Camp Fee structure is as follows:

$175 until Thursday, July 11.
$200 at the door
$100 for a single full day session
Group rates for 2-5 people and 5+ people are still availible
Contact me via e-mail for additional information:
escrima_kenpo@hotmail.com


Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------

